
Redis implementation in node.js - r11t
http://github.com/janl/awesome
======
al_james
A nice toy.... Shows that node.js and javascript is actually a nice coding
environment for server software. However, I am not confident of its stability
or performance yet.

A Redius client library for node.js would be interesting.

